# Where to get baking soda?



## samirish (Dec 5, 2013)

So I order from soapers choice for all my soapmaking oils.  Im getting into bath bombs now and have been buying baking soda and citric acid and my local grocery store but the quantities are small.

Where do you buy large quantities of baking soda and citric acid?  I tried soapers choice but unfortunately I dont see those items listed.

Thanks guys!


----------



## jcatblum (Dec 5, 2013)

Go to the local feed store (co-op type, not Tractor Supply or such) for the baking soda. Ask for sodium bicarbonate. I buy 50lb bags around $20. I don't do bath bombs, but use the baking soda for my goats & I use it to wash my hair with.


----------



## CaraBou (Dec 6, 2013)

You can also get big bags of baking soda at Costco.  13 lbs for about $7-$8 I think.  That's more expensive than what jcatblum recommends, but might be reasonable depending on how much you want.


----------



## lsg (Dec 6, 2013)

Walmart has the 13.5 lb. bags in the detergent section.


----------



## linnaete (Dec 6, 2013)

I found baking soda and citric acid on Amazon:

Baking Soda 13.5 lbs for $18.99

Citric Acid - 10 lbs for $32.79


----------



## halogen171 (Dec 6, 2013)

Ebay. .I have found some great deals in there with free shipping


----------



## mbaldwin (Dec 7, 2013)

I get my sodium bicarbonate from WSP and my citric acid from Lotion Crafters. I think I paid $4.50 for 5 lb of sodium bicarbonate, and $5.50 for 2 lb of citric acid.

Michael


----------

